# lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!



## DerNachbar (7. März 2011)

*lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!*

lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!!!
ich würde gerne mein orginalen lüfter gegen einen anderen tauschen würde der Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler SCVSG-2000 passt er den auf meine karte


----------



## shokii (7. März 2011)

*AW: lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!!!*

Setsugen 2: Scythe - The Cooling Experts

passt es sei denn deine karte ist nicht im referenzdesign dann könnte es schwierigkeiten geben


----------



## mars321 (8. März 2011)

Willste unbedingt diesen Lüfter haben. Alternativ gibts noch zb.  caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/VGA-Kuehler-Heatpipes/VGA-Kuehler-Arctic-Cooling/Arctic-Cooling-Accelero-Xtreme-Plus-VGA-Cooler::15406.html diesen.
Oder der beste  VGA kühler von der Kühlleistung her der thermalright shaman.


----------



## n3c (8. März 2011)

Ich meinen Vorredner zu artic cooling ist momentan die beste Luft Kühlung auf dem Markt , ich benutzt seit Freitag den a c plus für meine gtx480 und ich muss sagen woahhhhh , 10 Grad weniger im Leerlauf und bei Belastung 40 weniger .


----------



## n3c (8. März 2011)

Ops ich stimme meinem Vorredner zu .....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

*AW: lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!!!*

Zusätzlich zu dem Arctic cooling könnte man auch noch den Alpenfön heidi nennen!
EKL Alpenföhn Heidi (8400000001) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## elohim (8. März 2011)

*AW: lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!!!*

Ich würde auch lieber ein paar € drauflegen und mir den shaman oder den Accelero X + kaufen...


----------



## n3c (8. März 2011)

Der shaman is sehr groß und etwas lauter als der artic laut meinen Infos . Was einfach geil ist , man lässt den artic plus auf 44% lüfter Drehzahl , so gut wie unhörbar und die temps naja man muss es einfach sehen meine gtx480 braucht jetzt nen schal , und ich kein gehör Schutz mehr xD


----------



## DerNachbar (9. März 2011)

Ja den ac wäre nicht schlecht aber kann ich den auch für sli benutzen? Der sieht so breit aus und auf mein asus ch2f ist glaub zu wenig platz


----------



## Ossiracer (9. März 2011)

*AW: lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!!!*

Der Accelero ist auf der GTX460 nicht so leistungsstark wie auf GTX470/480ern, da der HS der GPU größer ist und links bzw rechts von der Grundplatte des Accelero jeweils 3-4mm übersteht. Habe mit meiner GTX460 AMP! immernoch 59° unter Last bei 810MHz GPU.. (Furmark Extreme Heat mode)
Der Kühler bleibt dabei allerdings ziemlich gut leise, dreht bei mir mit max. 42%


----------



## Gast1111 (9. März 2011)

*AW: lüftertauschen gegen ein neuen für gtx 460!!!*



> Zusätzlich zu dem Arctic cooling könnte man auch noch den Alpenfön heidi nennen!
> EKL Alpenföhn Heidi (8400000001) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


[Trollmode] Was soll der mit dem alten Ding? [/Trollmode]
Ich würde ihm für max. Kühlleistung einen Shaman von Thermalright empfehlen und wenns etwas billiger sein soll eben den Setsungen 2


----------



## DerNachbar (10. März 2011)

Ja aber bei caseking steht nix bei dem setsung das er für meine 460 passt


----------

